# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  شرح بديع لحديث: (إن مثل ما بعثني الله به من الهدى والعلم للعلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله.

## الحافظة

قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : 
الوجه الثاني والاربعون:

ما في الصحيحين أيضا من حديث ـ أبي موسى رضى الله عنه ـ قال قال رسول الله "إن مثل ما بعثني الله به من الهدى والعلم كمثل غيث أصاب أرضا فكانت منها طائفة طيبة قبلت الماء فأنبتت الكلأ والعشب الكثير، وكان منها أجادب أمسكت الماء فنفع الله بها الناس فشربوا منها وسقوا وزرعوا ،وأصاب طائفة منها أخرى إنما هي قيعان لاتمسك ماء ولا تنبت كلأ ، فذلك مثل من فقه في دين الله ونفعه ما بعثني الله به فعلم وعلم ومثل من لم يرفع بذلك رأسا ولم يقبل هدى الله الذي أرسلت به""

شبّه العلم والهدى الذي جاء به بالغيث لما يحصل بكل واحد منهما من الحياة والنفع والأغذية والأدوية وسائر مصالح العباد، فإنها بالعلم والمطر وشبّه القلوب بالأراضي التي وقع عليها المطر لأنها المحل الذي يمسك الماء فينبت سائر أنواع النبات النافع . 

كما أن القلوب تعي العلم فيُثمر فيها ويزكو وتظهر بركته وثمرته. ثم قسم الناس إلى ثلاثة أقسام بحسب قبولهم واستعدادهم لحفظه وفهم معانيه واستنباط أحكامه واستخراج حكمه وفوائده.

أحدها أهل الحفظ والفهم الذين حفظوه وعقلوه وفهموا معانيه واستنبطوا وجوه الأحكام والحكم والفوائد منه، فهؤلاء بمنزلة الأرض التي قبلت الماء ،وهذا بمنزلة الحفظ فأنبتت الكلأ والعشب الكثير، وهذا هو الفهم فيه والمعرفة والاستنباط، فإنه بمنزلة إنبات الكلأ والعشب بالماء، فهذا مثل الحفاظ الفقهاء أهل الرواية والدراية.

القسم الثاني أهل الحفظ الذين رزقوا حفظه ونقله وضبطه ولم يرزقوا تفقها في معانيه ولا استنباطا ولا استخراجا لوجوه الحكم والفوائد منه، فهم بمنزلة من يقرأ القرآن ويحفظه ويراعي حروفه وإعرابه ولم يرزق فيه فهما خاصا عن الله كما قال على ابن أبي طالب رضى الله عنه" إلا فهما يؤتيه الله عبدا في كتابه" والناس متفاوتون في الفهم عن الله ورسوله أعظم تفاوت فرب شخص يفهم من النص حكما أو حكمين ويفهم منه الآخر مائة أو مائتين فهؤلاء بمنزلة الأرض التي أمسكت الماء للناس فانتفعوا به، هذا يشرب منه وهذا يسقى وهذا يزرع فهؤلاء القسمان هم السعداء والأولون أرفع درجة وأعلى قدرا ،وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم.

القسم الثالث : الذين لا نصيب لهم منه لا حفظا ولا فهما ولا رواية ولا دراية بل هم بمنزلة الأرض التي هي قيعان لا تنبت ولا تمسك الماء، وهؤلاء هم الأشقياء والقسمان الأولان اشتركا في العلم والتعليم كل بحسب ما قبله ووصل إليه فهذا يعلم الفاظ القرآن ويحفظها وهذا يعلم معانيه وأحكامه وعلومه والقسم الثالث لا علم ولا تعليم فهم الذين لم يرفعوا بهدى الله رأسا، ولم يقبلوه وهؤلاء شر من الأنعام، وهم وقود، النار


فقد اشتمل هذا الحديث الشريف العظيم على التنبيه على شرف العلم والتعليم، وعظم موقعه وشقاء من ليس من أهله وذكر أقسام بني آدم بالنسبة فيه إلى شقيهم وسعيدهم وتقسم سعيدهم إلى سابق مقرب وصاحب يمين مقتصد، وفيه دلالة على أن حاجة العباد إلى العلم كحاجتهم إلى المطر بل أعظم وأنهم إذا فقدوا العلم فهم بمنزلة الأرض التي فقدت الغيث 


قال الأمام أحمد الناس محتاجون إلى العلم أكثر من حاجتهم إلى الطعام والشراب ،لأن الطعام والشراب يحتاج إليه في اليوم مرة أو مرتين، والعلم يحتاج إليه بعدد الأنفاس


وقد قال تعالى" أنزل من السماء ماء فسالت أودية بقدرها فاحتمل السيل زبدا رابيا ومما يوقدون عليه في النار ابتغاء حلية أو متاع زبد مثله كذلك يضرب الله الحق والباطل" 


شبه سبحانه العلم الذي أنزله على رسوله بالماء الذي أنزله من السماء لما يحصل لكل واحد منهما من الحياة ومصالح العباد في معاشهم ومعادهم ثم شبه القلوب بالأودية ،فقلب كبير يسع علما كثيرا كواد عظيم يسع ماء كثيرا، وقلب صغيرا إنما يسع علما قليلا كواد صغير إنما يسع ماء قليلا، فقال "فسالت أودية بقدرها فاحتمل السيل زبدا رابيا "


هذا مثل ضربه الله تعالى للعلم حين تخالط القلوب بشاشته فإنه يستخرج منها زبد الشبهات الباطلة فيطفو على وجه القلب، كما يستخرج السيل من الوادي زبدا يعلو فوق الماء .


وأخبر سبحانه أنه راب يطفو ويعلو على الماء لايستقر في أرض الوادي 

كذلك الشبهات الباطلة إذا أخرجها العلم ربت فوق القلوب وطفت فلا تستقر فيه بل تجفى وترمى فيستقر في القلب ما ينفع صاحبه والناس من الهدى ودين الحق كما يستقر في الوادي الماء الصافي ويذهب الزبد جفاء، وما يعقِلُ عن الله أمثاله إلا العالمون.


ثم ضرب سبحانه لذلك مثلا آخر فقال "ومما يوقدون عليه في النار ابتغاء حلية أو متاع زبد مثله" 


يعني أن مما يوقد عليه بنو آدم من الذهب والفضة والنحاس والحديد يخرج منه خبثه وهو الزبد الذي تلقيه النار وتخرجه من ذلك الجوهر بسبب مخالطتها، فإنه يقذف ويلقى به ويستقر الجوهر الخالص وحده 


وضرب سبحانه مثلا بالماء لما فيه من الحياة والتبريد والمنفعة ومثلا بالنار لما فيها من الأضاءة والإشراق والاحراق ،فآيات القرآن تحيي القلوب كما تحيا الأرض بالماء وتحرق خبثها وشبهاتها وشهواتها وسخائمها كما تحرق النار ما يلقى فيها وتميز جيدها من زبدها، كما تميز النار الخبث من الذهب والفضة والنحاس ونحوه منه فهذا بعض ما في هذا المثل العظيم من العبر والعلم قال الله تعالى "وتلك الامثال نضربها للناس وما يعقلها الا العالمون"


مفتاح دار السعـــــــــــ  ــــــــادة..

أسعد الله قلوبكم بما يحب ويرضى

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...
 قال الأمام أحمد الناس محتاجون إلى العلم أكثر من حاجتهم إلى الطعام والشراب ،لأن الطعام والشراب يحتاج إليه في اليوم مرة أو مرتين، والعلم يحتاج إليه بعدد الأنفاس

صدق رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## الحافظة

... رفع ربي قدركم وزادكم من فضله ...

----------

